# Bloody foreigners- The untold Battle of Britain



## v2 (Mar 5, 2012)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptijNcDanVw_


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2012)

Video blocked due to copyright - shame, I only got to see part of it when it was on British TV.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2012)

How about now Terry?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptijNcDanVw_


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2012)

Nope, same again.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2012)

Not to worry my friend, you tried.


----------



## Readie (Mar 6, 2012)

Terry, try 'you tube'
John


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2012)

Will do, thanks John.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2012)

It is on 4OD Terry (Channel 4's iPlayer - first place you should really look). Here is the link: The Untold Battle of Britain - 4oD - Channel 4


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Hugh, great stuff !


----------



## muscogeemike (Mar 6, 2012)

Many thanks for this posting.


----------



## ppopsie (Mar 12, 2012)

I watched full of it. I was moved so much. Thanks.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 12, 2012)

Also found it quite moving. Thanks so much V2 and Wurger for posting the links to this video. I've passed it on to everyone I know who might find it interesting. When next I visit England, there is now a stop to make on my travel intinerary: The Polish War Memorial. I discovered it is located near South Ruislip where my brother was based in the early 60's and where his son, my nephew, was born into dual citizenship.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2012)

It's very close to RAF Northolt, where 303 (Polish) Squadron were based.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes it is there.


----------



## javlin (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice vid guys.


----------

